# Brace your self... its a weird one....



## nwlily32 (May 20, 2004)

Hanna just came into heat yesterday.. she is displaying all the classic symptoms... Not bad so far.. guess Im lucky.. We plan to breed her once she is a year old.. she is 9 months.. My vet told me that You can stop the heat by manually ( using a thermometer) stimulating the vagina.( no more than a 1/2 inch in.) which should cause an egg to drop and thus end the cycle for a while.. He did say that alot of females after being bred are and can be quite aggressive and will attack the male..or you... lol .. Has anyone ever tried this and was it successful at stopping the cycle.? Just curious.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

In your past posts, you question as to whether Hanna is a Snowshoe cat, which tells me that you do not know her history or pedigree or even if your cat is truely purebred...

So why do you feel you should breed her?


----------



## nwlily32 (May 20, 2004)

After alot of research and talking to other snow shoe breeders.. and sending pictures also.. she is a snow shoe siamese.. with out a doubt.. No she is not registered... but that is ok with me.. I have a breeder lined up with a red point /flame point snow shoe siamese as a potential mate.. but that will be at least 3 months down the road. and after I have done the necessary testing... Thank you for your reply.. but that was not my question. Do you have any experience with My Original question? iF not .....let someone who does.. . respond.. thanks


----------



## nwlily32 (May 20, 2004)

*Why?*

Why do I want to breed her? I have always been very fond of the siamese breed and have owned many siamese mixes in my lifetime ... I am going to breed her because I can.. She is has a fantastic personality, She is a classic example of the breed,I only have one cat at the moment and would like another snowshoe siamese.. I plan to keep a male out of the litter.. ( to be neutered of course) Hanna will be spayed after this litter. NOt in it for the money.. but for the love the breed.. I also have 4 potential homes already.. ( friends ).. I also plan to do it responsibly ie:.. getting the necessary tests done .. not doing it to early..(Im waiting for at least her first birthday) and I guess most importantly.. ITs my decision.. not anyones elses


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, it is your decision and I don't agree with it; ...having fostered many abandoned, orphaned and feral cats to keep them from the pound and euthanasia I would not purposely breed non-pedigree'd animals.

In answer to your question:
No. I do not have _personal_ experience because my pets have been spayed before they manage to come into season. However, I did advise a co-worker to use a q-tip to do the same thing (vaginal stimulation) for his female cat. It worked, and the cat did not turn on him or his wife. I would recommend scruffing kitty while applying the stimulation. Remove stimulation and get yourself clear before you release the scruff-hold to prevent any accidental attacks.

I assisted these friends with vouchers for the next date of low-cost spay and they had both of their female cats done.
Heidi


----------



## nwlily32 (May 20, 2004)

*thank you.*

Thank you very much.. I appreciate your response immensly. Has anyone else done this? I was wondering if breeders do this.. while they are waiting for their Queens to come of age... and to help prevent an early breeding.. looking forward to one of their responses..


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I would think that breeders would HAVE to...they can't breed kitty on every heat cycle, that would be detrimental to the queen. Not to mention the yowling for the human ears! :lol: 

I know mares (horses) can be given a product called Reg-u-mate to prevent them from coming into season. This is usually used for competing horses that have to travel and come into contact with many other different horses. Sometimes visual stimulation is all that is needed for a mare to come into heat, not neccessarily daylight hours, 28 days or a stallion present. I don't know if there is a similar product available for felines or canines?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I haven't tried it myself but it works. However you probably have to stimulate the vagina several times each day in order to cause an LH surge with following ovulation.

One comment regarding her not being registred. Do you have any idea why she's not registred and how do you know you won't breed her with her own brother/father/uncle when you don't know her background? 

Sadly many kittens that aren't registred are unregistred for the simple reason the owner can't register them due to problems with the parents. The father might be crypt (most registries won't allow offspring from crypt males to be registred) or oen or both of the parents may suffer some other defect that disqualifies the kittens from being registred. Such defects are often hereditary and therefor you don't really wanna spread the traits.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

What does crypt mean, Sol?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Crypt is short for cryptorchid, which means one or both testicles do not descend and remain in the body cavity. Surgury is required to remove them. If left, the cat can be sterile (because of the too warm environment) and have a higher chance of cancer occuring from the non-normal conditions of a cryptorchid.
Heidi


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Heidi...I never heard that expression before...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I had a crypt colt born in 1988. We waited 3 years to see if they would descend on their own and they never did so I sent him to UCDavis for surgury to geld him. Surprisingly, it wasn't too expensive as the teaching hospital was able to use him as a case-study for their students.
Heidi


----------

